# Help build new computer.



## hfd (May 28, 2018)

Hi everybody.
Long time reading from this Forum. First time asking for help.
Intel I7-8700k, Asus Prime Z370-A, 16 Gb Rams, No idea about Hard drives, Should I go with SSD hard drive or regulare ones and how many do I need. 
Windows 10, Spitefire Albion One, Eastwest Composercloud Monthly plan.
Any configuration how to build this computer, it will be very appreciated. Thank you


----------



## pderbidge (May 29, 2018)

Go with as many SSD's as you can afford but definitely for your main OS and programs. East West Hollywood stuff definitely benefits from an SSD. I have all my EW stuff on an SSD and the other stuff on a regular 7200k HD, except for my boot drive which is also an SSD. Also for RAM, if you can, bump it up to at least 32GB but 64 would be ideal. 16GB is what I consider bare minimum these days. Samples eat up a lot of RAM so the more the better.

My current config, at least as far as HD's are concerned is this:
Main Drive - 500GB SSD
Sample Drive 1 - 2 TB 7200 rpm drive
Sample Drive 2- 500GB Sample Drive for East West Hollywood Gold Series and a few other instruments.


----------



## chimuelo (May 29, 2018)

If you get Mechanical HDDs check out Intels latest Optane Caching Devices.
I’m going to be trying one out just for the reason if you have a Drive failure your pool of cached data might get you through the session/gig without a glitch.
No proof yet, but plan on trying it out.


----------

